# Why Systema



## Pyros (Sep 29, 2003)

Okay, simple but complex question. I am a security guard and need to use force once in a while. The law binds my hands a bit, I can't be too rough on "customers". So I'm looking for a new martial art for me (used to do contact karate), that would give me softer yet effective tools for the trade.

Basically I have three options: Systema, Bujinkan, and one Koryu Jujutsu style.

Let's hear it: Why would Systema be a good choice?


----------



## RobP (Sep 29, 2003)

I recently answered a similar question on another thread, but just to add in respect of your occupation - 

You will find Systema a lot quicker to pick up generally, it is less technique and more principles based. 

Many aspects are based around breaking an opponent's balance and structure, sometimes with soft movement, other times with subtle strikes. 

It's also had extensive field testing in terms of being taught to bodyguard / security units.

FWIW I know of a few Bujinkan people here in the UK who now study Systema.

cheers


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm a Bujinkan guy in the U.S. that now studies Systema  

Systema, in a relatively short amount of time, opens you up to pretty common sense ideas of dealing with violence.  Techniques of "maiming" aren't relied on...just basic movement.  Many of the natural insticts that we have as human beings are used in defense, instead of trying to program and hard-wire various stances and ways of doing things.


----------



## NYCRonin (Sep 29, 2003)

Well, I also am blessed to have a Bujinkan background - dates back to the early 80's and can count Dr. Hatsumi, Hayes, Malmstrom and Hoban as those who call me friend. 
I am also certified to teach Systema by V.Vasilieve.
To compound my fate - I am also an 18 year veteran of NYC Corrections, assigned to Rikers Island. I understand what you are looking for and professionally require.
My J.J. B.Belt is not in Koryu but I have to state that, all other things being equal, you will find Systema to be the more applicable methodology to your professional requirements. This is not to denegrate the other arts - they are effective for self defense. Still, Systema does the trick quicker for what you seem to require.
(Now, if you require a stealthy method of silent interdiction through the methodology of 'dark' pharmacology....well, Systema is not what you want, but I can recommend ....(
_censored by author)_ .


----------



## Brian King (Sep 30, 2003)

A new favorite quote. 
*Removing unwarranted or unnecessary fear that leads to inefficient movement/outcome is accomplished through well-constructed training methodologies, Systema.* 
_Ken Good, President Strategos International_ 

Not to mention it is easy and quick to learn these principles!

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian


----------

